# Monitor ID



## phoebe (Jan 8, 2010)

I took this photo over a year ago and have always thought this monitor to be a heath monitor _(Varanus rosenbergi_). I am now having second thoughts and now believe it to be a Gould's monitor _(Varanus gouldii). _He was only a young one and was found at Awabakal in Newcastle.

Could someone confirm the ID?


----------



## TWENTY B (Jan 8, 2010)

comparing it to my yound gouldii infront of me 
that is looking very similar, especialy in markings..

but they goulds and heath do look quite close.


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 8, 2010)

sandy


----------



## bluey66 (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes that is a Sand Monitor-Varanus Gouldii Gouldii going by its colours and markings and where it comes from natually.


----------



## phoebe (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for that 
I originally thought it was a Heath mainly because it was in a heath environment haha.


----------



## JasonL (Jan 8, 2010)

It's locality says it's a heathy, though you have to remember that Heath Monitors are virtually ( and used to be called) a "Sydney Sand Monitor" and yes I know they are found in other states.... the tail tip will tell you what it is, as east coast sandies have an unbanded tail tip, heathies have dark coloured tails all the way to the end.


----------



## Serpentes (Jan 8, 2010)

Looks to be a V.gouldii from the overall patterning. There have been plenty of gouldii found further south than Newcastle. 

I wonder if gouldii and rosenbergi can interbreed (not at all suggesting they do). Hmmm.


----------



## JasonL (Jan 8, 2010)

Serpentes said:


> Looks to be a V.gouldii from the overall patterning. There have been plenty of gouldii found further south than Newcastle.
> 
> I wonder if gouldii and rosenbergi can interbreed (not at all suggesting they do). Hmmm.



On the coast?, yes they will willingly copulate at least in captivity.


----------



## reptilerob (Jan 9, 2010)

Awesome looking sand monitor. We found one near our place recently which was a bit odd also, usually only get lacies around here!!!


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 11, 2010)

very nice find, didnt think they were found that close to the coast in sydney region, always thought only upper hunter.


----------

